

Norman Borlaug: the greatest person to ever live? - rms
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Borlaug

======
anamax
> The fact that Norman was a great-grandchild of Norwegian immigrants to the
> US makes one wonder how many talented people are going to waste given the
> current almost epidemic prevalence of xenophobia in the US and in Europe.

In what universe are Norwegians discriminated against in the US? In this
universese, there are whole states populated with Scandahoovian immigrants and
their descendants over the past 100 years. Maybe the Swedes and the Norwegians
throw down in America, but the rest of us can't tell the difference.

------
mynameishere
If a country's carrying capacity is 10, and the population is 11, then you get
starvation. If you raise the carrying capacity to 20, the starvation ends.
Until the population hits 21. That is not a sustainable process.

Meanwhile, the ratio of people to non-food natural resources has increased,
resulting in pollution and crowding.

~~~
rms
"Besides increasing the worldwide food supply, Borlaug has repeatedly stated
that taking steps to decrease the rate of population growth will also be
necessary to prevent food shortages. In his Nobel Lecture of 1970, Borlaug
stated, "Most people still fail to comprehend the magnitude and menace of the
'Population Monster'...If it continues to increase at the estimated present
rate of two percent a year, the world population will reach 6.5 billion by the
year 2000. Currently, with each second, or tick of the clock, about 2.2
additional people are added to the world population. The rhythm of increase
will accelerate to 2.7, 3.3, and 4.0 for each tick of the clock by 1980, 1990,
and 2000, respectively, unless man becomes more realistic and preoccupied
about this impending doom. The tick-tock of the clock will continually grow
louder and more menacing each decade. Where will it all end?"[20]"

~~~
mynameishere
_has repeatedly stated that taking steps to decrease the rate of population
growth_

Read: Has repeatedly stated that the apocalyptic-scale problem he caused
should be solved by someone at some point by some means.

~~~
rms
He caused a problem by solving another apocalyptic scale problem. Like Julian
Simon, I am confident that new technology will emerge to solve any
overpopulation problems.

------
henning
How many of us only know about Norman Borlaug because of Penn Jillette talking
about him?

------
muriithi
Great story.

The fact that Norman was a great-grandchild of Norwegian immigrants to the US
makes one wonder how many talented people are going to waste given the current
almost epidemic prevalence of xenophobia in the US and in Europe.

It is remarkable that someone who went on to become an accomplished scientist
failed his University entrance exam!

~~~
mynameishere
_almost epidemic prevalence of xenophobia_

Multiculturalism is practically the state religion in the US.

------
rms
"Borlaug is often credited with saving over a billion people from starvation."

Penn and Teller declared him the greatest human being to ever live and you
really can't argue with that.

What have _you_ done today? :)

------
herdrick
I always thought Orville Vogel was the father of the green revolution:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orville_Vogel> Must have been regional bias.

~~~
rms
Sounds like Vogel was an important predecessor of Borlaug.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orville_Vogel>

